# [SOLVED] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

## caaarlos

I am trying to use Nvidia with Bumblebee but it is not working. Dmesg says that NVRM failed to copy vbios to system memory.

These are my logs and config.

```

dmesg | grep NVRM

[    2.854538] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  390.42  Sat Mar  3 04:10:22 PST 2018 (using threaded interrupts)

[    2.890388] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

[    2.890601] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffff:664)

[    2.891142] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[    2.952964] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

[    2.953140] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffff:664)

[    2.953174] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

[    9.535111] NVRM: failed to copy vbios to system memory.

[    9.535345] NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0xffff:664)

[    9.535368] NVRM: rm_init_adapter failed for device bearing minor number 0

```

```

$ dmesg | egrep -i NVIDIA

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 ro pcie_port_pm=off raid=noautodetect drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1366x768.bin i915.modeset=1 nvidia-drm.modeset=1 root=/dev/sda3 dobtrfs rootfstype=btrfs

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 ro pcie_port_pm=off raid=noautodetect drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1366x768.bin i915.modeset=1 nvidia-drm.modeset=1 root=/dev/sda3 dobtrfs rootfstype=btrfs

[    2.842638] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    2.842643] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    2.854025] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 248

[    2.854538] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  390.42  Sat Mar  3 04:10:22 PST 2018 (using threaded interrupts)

[    2.883631] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  390.42  Sat Mar  3 03:30:48 PST 2018

[    2.886226] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000900] Loading driver

[    2.891700] [drm:nv_drm_exit [nvidia_drm]] *ERROR* [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000900] Failed to allocate NvKmsKapiDevice

[    2.891874] [drm:nv_drm_probe_devices [nvidia_drm]] *ERROR* [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000900] Failed to register device

```

So when I try to run glxgears, it fails, I think it is related to the NVRM error, right?

```

$ glxgears 

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

Currently I am using gentoo-sources-4.9.76-r1, but I already tried with 4.4.87-r1. 

This is my kernel config and this is the full output of dmesg. 

These are my grub parameters:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="raid=noautodetect drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1366x768.bin i915.modeset=1 nvidia-drm.modeset=1 root=/dev/sda3 dobtrfs rootfstype=btrfs"
```

When I try to start bumblebee daemon this is the result:;

```
/etc/init.d/bumblebee start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting VirtualGL ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting BumbleBee Daemon ...

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'bbswitch': No such device 
```

This is my make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/ ftp://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/gentoo/"

USE="-efi wnck keybinder glamor policykit acl X branding xfce jpeg session startup-notification lock dbus egl gles2 -modemmanager xvmc tool xcomposite ffmpeg pulseaudio connection-sharing resolvconf -gnome-keyring networkmanager utils tools dga dmx vdpau xa osmesa vaapi opencl thunar threads uvm cuda xinerama uxa xvmc abi_x86_32 python zlib qt qt3 qt4 tk gtk gtk3 v4l v4l2 nvidia intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i915 i965"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics"

XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

L10N="pt-BR"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

I think this error is not related to Xorg configuration, but here is goes:

```

ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

10-modesetting.conf  20opengl.conf  30-xcomposite.conf

```

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

    Driver      "modesetting"

    Option      "AccelMethod"    "glamor"

    Option      "DRI"            "2"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "9:0:0"

    Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

```

This is my Xorg log:

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log 

[  5177.575] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[  5177.579] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  5177.581] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[  5177.583] Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #10 SMP Sat Apr 21 02:13:18 -03 2018 x86_64

[  5177.583] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 ro pcie_port_pm=off raid=noautodetect drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1366x768.bin i915.modeset=1 nvidia-drm.modeset=1 root=/dev/sda3 dobtrfs rootfstype=btrfs

[  5177.587] Build Date: 16 April 2018  07:57:01PM

[  5177.589]  

[  5177.590] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[  5177.593]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  5177.593] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  5177.598] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sat Apr 21 12:20:38 2018

[  5177.600] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  5177.601] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  5177.602] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  5177.602] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  5177.602] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  5177.602] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  5177.602] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[  5177.602] (**) |   |-->Device "Intel Graphics"

[  5177.602] (**) |   |-->GPUDevice "nvidia"

[  5177.602] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  5177.602] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  5177.602] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  5177.602] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  5177.602] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[  5177.602] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  5177.602] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  5177.602] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[  5177.602] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  5177.602] (II) Loader magic: 0x556a19729c60

[  5177.602] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  5177.602]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  5177.602]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[  5177.602]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[  5177.602]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[  5177.602] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  5177.603] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a16:1028:0616 rev 11, Mem @ 0xf1000000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00006000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  5177.603] (--) PCI: (0:9:0:0) 10de:1292:1028:0616 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf0000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128

[  5177.603] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  5177.603] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[  5177.607] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  5177.607]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.607]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  5177.607] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  390.42  Sat Mar  3 03:25:37 PST 2018

[  5177.607] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  5177.608] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  5177.608] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.608]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.19.5

[  5177.608]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  5177.608]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[  5177.608] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  5177.608] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  5177.608] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  5177.608]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.608]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  5177.608] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  5177.608] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.42  Sat Mar  3 03:00:31 PST 2018

[  5177.608] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  5177.608] (--) using VT number 8

[  5177.615] (II) modeset(0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  5177.615] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  5177.615] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  5177.616] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  5177.616] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.616]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.616]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  5177.616] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  5177.616] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  5177.616] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  5177.616] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.616]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.616]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  5177.616] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  5177.616] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  5177.616] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  5177.616] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  5177.616] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[  5177.616] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"

[  5177.617] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[  5177.617] (II) modeset(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  5177.617] (==) modeset(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  5177.617] (**) modeset(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

[  5177.617] (==) modeset(0): RGB weight 888

[  5177.617] (==) modeset(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  5177.617] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[  5177.617] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[  5177.617] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[  5177.620] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.621]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.621]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  5177.621] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[  5177.632] (EE) modeset(0): eglGetDisplay() failed

[  5177.633] (EE) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed

[  5177.633] (II) modeset(0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[  5177.633] (II) modeset(0): Double-buffered shadow updates: off

[  5177.634] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 has no monitor section

[  5177.634] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output eDP-1

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 233c  Serial#: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Year: 2012  Week: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Digital Display Input

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): 6 bits per channel

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Digital interface is undefined

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 17

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.565

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.140   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): clock: 76.7 MHz   Image Size:  309 x 173 mm

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1404  h_sync_end 1426 h_blank_end 1600 h_border: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): clock: 51.1 MHz   Image Size:  309 x 173 mm

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1404  h_sync_end 1426 h_blank_end 1600 h_border: 0

[  5177.635] (II) modeset(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):  9TMDG�B140XTN

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): EDID (in hex):

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    00ffffffffffff0006af3c2300000000

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    00160104901f117802bbf59455549027

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    23505400000001010101010101010101

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    010101010101f21d56ea50001e302616

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    360035ad1000001af71356ea50001e30

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    2616360035ad1000001a000000fe0039

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    544d4447804231343058544e00000000

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0):    00004121960111000001010a20200047

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x40.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  5177.636] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  5177.637] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[  5177.637] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 connected

[  5177.637] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[  5177.637] (II) modeset(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  5177.637] (II) modeset(0): Output eDP-1 using initial mode 1366x768 +0+0

[  5177.637] (==) modeset(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  5177.637] (==) modeset(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  5177.637] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  5177.637] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  5177.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  5177.637] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.637]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[  5177.637]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  5177.637] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  5177.637] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  5177.637] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  5177.637] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.637]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.1.0

[  5177.637]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  5177.637] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  5177.637] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[  5177.637] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  5177.638] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  5177.638] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[  5177.638] (WW) modeset(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[  5177.638] (--) RandR disabled

[  5177.638] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

[  5177.638] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized

[  5177.638] (II) modeset(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[  5177.712] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  5177.712] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.712] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[  5177.712] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[  5177.712] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5177.712]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 0.25.1

[  5177.712]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  5177.712]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[  5177.712] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[  5177.713] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  5177.713] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[  5177.713] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.713] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.713] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.713] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[  5177.721] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[  5177.721] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  5177.721] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.721] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.721] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[  5177.721] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.721] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[  5177.721] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  5177.721] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[  5177.721] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.722] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.722] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.722] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[  5177.733] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5/event5"

[  5177.733] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  5177.733] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.733] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.733] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[  5177.733] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.733] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[  5177.733] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  5177.733] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[  5177.733] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.734] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.734] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.734] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[  5177.745] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:38/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[  5177.745] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  5177.745] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.745] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.745] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  5177.745] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.745] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[  5177.745] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  5177.745] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[  5177.745] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.746] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.746] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.746] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[  5177.757] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  5177.757] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  5177.757] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.757] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[  5177.757] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.757] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.757] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  5177.758] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.758] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'

[  5177.758] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  5177.758] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[  5177.758] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.758] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.758] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.758] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device removed

[  5177.769] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  5177.769] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  5177.769] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.769] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event12)

[  5177.769] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.769] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event13)

[  5177.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.770] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event14)

[  5177.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.770] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event8)

[  5177.770] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.770] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event10)

[  5177.770] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[  5177.770] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse'

[  5177.770] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[  5177.770] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event10"

[  5177.770] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.822] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[  5177.822] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device is a pointer

[  5177.822] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device removed

[  5177.836] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/0003:04D9:A09F.0001/input/input11/event10"

[  5177.836] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[  5177.836] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[  5177.836] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[  5177.836] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.836] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.888] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[  5177.888] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device is a pointer

[  5177.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  5177.888] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.888] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.888] (II) config/udev: Adding input device E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event11)

[  5177.888] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.888] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse'

[  5177.888] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[  5177.888] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"

[  5177.889] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.889] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.889] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.889] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device removed

[  5177.898] (II) libinput: E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: needs a virtual subdevice

[  5177.898] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/0003:04D9:A09F.0002/input/input12/event11"

[  5177.898] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[  5177.898] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[  5177.898] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[  5177.898] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.898] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.898] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.898] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.898] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event7)

[  5177.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.898] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  5177.898] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  5177.898] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[  5177.898] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.899] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.899] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.899] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device removed

[  5177.914] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event7"

[  5177.914] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[  5177.914] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.914] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.914] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event9)

[  5177.914] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[  5177.914] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse'

[  5177.914] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[  5177.914] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

[  5177.914] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.915] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[  5177.915] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) device is a pointer

[  5177.915] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) device removed

[  5177.934] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9/event9"

[  5177.934] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 14)

[  5177.934] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[  5177.934] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[  5177.934] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.934] (**) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.934] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[  5177.934] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) device is a pointer

[  5177.934] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  5177.934] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  5177.934] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  5177.935] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event6)

[  5177.935] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.935] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Dell WMI hotkeys'

[  5177.935] (**) Dell WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[  5177.935] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[  5177.935] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[  5177.935] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.935] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.935] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) device removed

[  5177.946] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input7/event6"

[  5177.946] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[  5177.946] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[  5177.946] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) device is a keyboard

[  5177.961] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[  5177.961] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse'

[  5177.961] (**) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[  5177.961] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"

[  5177.961] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[  5177.961] (II) libinput: E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: is a virtual subdevice

[  5177.961] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.1/0003:04D9:A09F.0002/input/input12/event11"

[  5177.961] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD, id 16)

[  5178.137] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5178.137] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5178.137] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5178.137] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5178.178] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5178.178] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5178.178] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5178.178] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5178.181] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5178.181] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5178.181] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5178.181] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5178.317] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5178.318] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5178.318] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5178.318] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5186.173] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5186.173] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5186.173] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5186.173] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5186.175] (II) modeset(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 9020

[  5186.175] (II) modeset(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  5186.175] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.66  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (47.9 kHz eP)

[  5186.175] (II) modeset(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   51.11  1366 1404 1426 1600  768 771 777 798 +hsync -vsync (31.9 kHz e)

[  5190.028] (II) event3  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[  5190.034] (II) event5  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[  5190.042] (II) event4  - (II) Video Bus: (II) device removed

[  5190.050] (II) event0  - (II) Power Button: (II) device removed

[  5190.058] (II) event1  - (II) Sleep Button: (II) device removed

[  5190.066] (II) event10 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device removed

[  5190.082] (II) event7  - (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: (II) device removed

[  5190.090] (II) event9  - (II) PS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (II) device removed

[  5190.106] (II) event6  - (II) Dell WMI hotkeys: (II) device removed

[  5190.118] (II) event11 - (II) E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse: (II) device removed

```

And finally this is my .xinitrc file and xrandr --listproviders output.

```

$ cat .xinitrc 

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch

```

```

$ xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 1

Provider 0: id: 0x44 cap: 0x2, Sink Output crtcs: 3 outputs: 2 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting

```

I am using nvidia-drivers-390.42, but I am already tried with 340.106, ~390.48, ~396.18-r1 using both gentoo-sources mentioned earlier. So I think it some kernel config that I am missing. Both, OpenGL and OpenCL are set to Nvidia. And on every kernel recompilation I did not forget to run emerge @module-rebuild.

Am I missing something?

Thanks!Last edited by caaarlos on Sun Apr 22, 2018 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caaarlos

Solved this issue by updating to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.26 and to x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-396.18-r1.

----------

